

Show HN: Review my app, WAYWN (What are you wearing now?) - ctide

It's up and running at : http://www.waywn.com/<p>The gist of the app is building a community around fashion that fits an individual's style.  Understandably, there are similar applications that have launched recently, but we feel that ours is distinct enough to still have a valuable place in the fashion ecosystem.  The biggest difference from ours and sites such as Pose, Fashism, Tryiton, Lookbook, etc. is that we want to capture a lot of the forum based discussions and create a community out of them.  The existing sites tend to skew heavily female (to the point where the design often alienates men) and don't facilitate much in the way of a community, or they really only cater to fashionistas and cause 'regular people' to not feel especially comfortable posting pictures of themselves.<p>Ultimately, we want to build a site that feels comfortable for people who aren't especially fashionable (such as ourselves!) to want to share outfits and create discussions around them.<p>Given the recent state of online outfit/fashion sharing sites, is this something you feel is valuable to continue pursuing?  Any feedback is greatly appreciated!
======
dmlevi
Catering your site to everyone rather than females only is certainly a better
approach for what your trying to do. There are plenty of times where I ask
female friends which shirt they like better on me or shoes etc. It inspires
confidence before you go out on a date or a big job interview. WAYWN suggests
that you want to be critiqued before you head out in public rather than after?
The user should be able to apply options (2 different shirts) for the
community to help make the decision. Interesting idea, I think your on to
something. Goodluck.

~~~
ctide
Yeah, definitely angling to have people post before they go out rather than
after. We've been discussing ways to expose 2 outfits and have people choose
between them, but for now we want to just get discussions going around outfits
in isolation.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
jdietrich
Don't ask HN, most of us only wear things that we got free at trade fairs. Go
ask the guys at Styleforum and AAAC.

~~~
wwarneck
Definitely the next step.

------
mapster
Is there a way to sort by nationality of user, i.e. see what the Italian users
are posting, etc?

~~~
ctide
Not yet, but we have been thinking about ways to expose filtering. Certainly,
at the very least, we'd want people to be able to filter easily by tags they
care about, gender, location, etc. Just tough to get the level of control in
there without an abortion of a UI. We'll keep thinking about it though!

------
coryl
Great design, great looking interface. I haven't signed up, but how does photo
uploading work? Support for mobile?

~~~
ctide
No direct mobile support yet, we're tied to the Instagram API and will
autoupload any photos tagged with #waywn from a user who has connected their
Instagram account to our service.

From the web, we support drag and drop photo uploading (one thing we haven't
figured out is an easy way to expose that to the user) as well as via webcam.

Certainly, a mobile app would be a high priority if we push forward with it.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
Tivs
Awesome site and even more amazing team ^^

~~~
bdickason
Agreed, great group of dudes behind this. Personally I haven't posted an
outfit yet because I find it incredibly awkward to take a pic of myself in the
mirror or have my wife do it in poor lighting...

Any tips?

~~~
wwarneck
It's fairly common for people to take pictures of the outfit laid out (as
opposed to while wearing it.)

Maybe that'll work for you!

~~~
bdickason
no way, then I couldn't show off my sexyness!! I'll just have Tivs take it for
me ;)

------
ctide
Clickable link: <http://www.waywn.com/>

~~~
trimis
nice work guys =) ps it would be cool if I could browse by gender.

------
petervandijck
I like it. The immediate focus on content is a winner. Good luck!

